# Is my female German Shepherd a sable?



## Barbarafv1991

Hello everyone, I have a question about my german shepherd Nina. Her saddle has a really strange colors, If I pull her hair it has two colors on it, tan and black tips. As I have read about sable german shepherds, is that if your german shepherd has two colors on its hair, is a sable. So that means that Nina is actually a sable? Her parents were pure breed german shepherds, her dad was a long hair german shepherd and her mother was like Nina but more darker, a sable I think. I'm gonna show you a couple of pictures of her. (sorry for my english, i'm french =D )

This is Nina at 2 months.


----------



## GatorDog

I can't see any pictures


----------



## Barbarafv1991

Sorry, I don't know how it works this site, please wait a minute =)


----------



## GsdLoverr729

She's definitely a sable  Quite the pretty little lady, for that matter! Congrats on having such a gorgeous pup!!!


----------



## Ilovemypuppies

yes, she is a sable. And a rather gorgeous one!


----------



## Barbarafv1991

Barbarafv1991 said:


> Hello everyone, I have a question about my german shepherd Nina. Her saddle has a really strange colors, If I pull her hair it has two colors on it, tan and black tips. As I have read about sable german shepherds, is that if your german shepherd has two colors on its hair, is a sable. So that means that Nina is actually a sable? Her parents were pure breed german shepherds, her dad was a long hair german shepherd and her mother was like Nina but more darker, a sable I think. I'm gonna show you a couple of pictures of her. (sorry for my english, i'm french =D )
> 
> This is Nina at 2 months.
> View attachment 18811


This is Nina 1 year old








As you can see her saddle
































And if you pull her hair you can see two colors on it, tan and black tips.


----------



## Barbarafv1991

So what do you think? is she a sable or not?


----------



## msvette2u

I think what they call, patterned Sable.


----------



## Barbarafv1991

msvette2u said:


> I think what they call, patterned Sable.


what does "patterned sable" mean?


----------



## Barbarafv1991

GsdLoverr729 said:


> She's definitely a sable  Quite the pretty little lady, for that matter! Congrats on having such a gorgeous pup!!!


Thank you, you're really nice =)


----------



## GatorDog

Patterned sable like my boy!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Absolutely sable!


----------



## martemchik

Patterned sable means she's a sable but has a saddle. Regular sables are just black and brown without a visible saddle.


----------



## Magnolia

She's a gorgeous sable and that makes you very lucky since sables are the best. :wub:


----------



## carmspack

sable , good old plain ordinary , beautiful sable .

not pattern sable --- this is a pattern sable dog 
SG Manto vom Kahlenbach - German Shepherd Dog

in the German description he is grau --- sable


----------



## paulag1955

carmspack said:


> sable , good old plain ordinary , beautiful sable .
> 
> not pattern sable --- this is a pattern sable dog
> SG Manto vom Kahlenbach - German Shepherd Dog
> 
> in the German description he is grau --- sable


He's a stunner...of course, I'm partial to patterned sables.


----------



## kam214

What a gorgeous girl you have. I've officially decided, my next GSD will be a sable


----------

